#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  July Member of The Month - Ace of Hearts

## ILYTH

Ladies and gentlemen! Boys and girls! Roll up Roll up, its that time again! The time where we honour the contributions and effort of a member who this month has best shown the qualities and spirit we aim to uphold on RPA.

Member of the month is always a high honour and it is often a torturous decision to make choosing between such a great member base as we have here. This month however one name put itself in front of the rest, the extent that this member commits and contributes to the board is simply staggering to behold.

This member is one of the most outgoing and brilliant members I have known in my time here. This members quirky humour and often unique observations are certain day brighteners that the member is eager to share with anyone often taking an active role in greeting newer members with open arms and a witty line.

This member in particular endeavours with great effort to be involved in every facet of the site, whether that means peppering people with questions in their answer threads, blogging their opinions for all to see or just jokingly mirroring the staff themes with his own tongue in cheek twist this member certainly puts himself at the for front of the site.

Beyond this members humour and personality however is a bright and intelligent mind, this members writing contributions proving without fail to be well written and entertaining to read. Whether battling the paranormal in Undead West, Adventuring in Athamar or regaling the cases of the brilliant Detective Leroy Brown this members writing is clear, fluid and diverse consistently matching the very best that RPA has to offer.

By now if you had done a little research you would know that the Member of The Month for July is *ACE OF HEARTS!!* :XD:   :XD:  now that you know that and I can stop being all vague and mysterious Ill tell you the really awesome bits about this member.

Ever since I arrived at the place Ace struck me as his own man, someone who was completely genuine, the fact that he was genuinely nice on top of that is something that makes people gravitate towards this guy like moths to a flame.

Through the course of his time on this board he has conducted himself with nothing but the highest standards avoiding drama and actively helping the staff with our never ending quest against the vile spambots and keeping us aware of things that we need to know.

Ace is always up for a bit of banter over all things great and small, never failing to put his own personal slant on things that while generally being humorous is always as far from foolish as you can get, always being well thought out and balanced opinions.

I for one am a great fan of his writing and I am sure most if not all of his writing partners will say the same, his in character writing gets right to the root of whatever role he is playing and nails it with the skill of a classically trained actor.

Even better than his overall writing however are his ideas, make no mistake Ace is one of the best idea machines that RPA has ever seen. Its rare these days to hear an idea pitched at you that doesnt make you think oh Ive heard this before yet Ace has never failed to surprise and intrigue me with his brilliant twists and turns, warping the boundaries of our conceptions of popular genre with new insights and ideas.

My absolute favourite thing about our new member of the month however is as I have previously hinted on his wit and humour, I can recall many occasions where I have burst out laughing from either an off the cuff one liner, a witty too and forth with another member or even his ever changing stream of funny profile pictures.

So for all of these reasons many more it gives me the greatest pleasure to name Ace of Hearts the July Member of the Month. Please join me in giving this exemplary member the plaudits he truly deserves.
HIP HIP.

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Wow. That's all I can say. I come back from a shower to _this_? This is like 15 Christmases without the fruitcake. I'm just so...happy! Really grateful, there are so _many_  great people here who just as much deserve this, more so even! And I've had the grand pleasure to meet them! This is the greatest thing that has happened on my...just about year anniversary here! Isn't that crazy? This will make bearing the heat of July and setting off Roman Candles at my sisters on the 4th all the more better!

----------


## Kris

I could count on you to make such amusing thank you speech!

Ace! WE LOVE YOU MAN!

Thank you for making me lose Rep points left and right!

By all means never change and enjoy this month as best as you can  :=D:

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Thank you Kris! I swear, if I was anyone but myself, I don't think I could have been given this honor.

----------


## Kris

Can't. Rep. Yet  :XD:

----------


## Ace of Hearts

It's alright. This is worth all the rep in the world!

----------


## Koti~

Congratulations on winning member of the month!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Hilarious, clever, friendly, talented...  yup, that sounds like our Ace!  Thanks so much for all that you bring to our site, my friend.  This award is well deserved.

CONGRATS ACE!!!

----------


## Ace of Hearts

:-came-: 
 :-came-:  :-came-: 
 :-came-:  :-came-:  :-came-: 
Thanks to all you guys for making this my best day ever! ::rainbow::  ::pinky::

----------


## CALYPSO

I LOVE YOU ACE!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

 :-shadowstrike-:

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Thank you kindly, I love you too! In fact, I LOVE EVERYBODY ON RPA!

----------


## Mysteria

Ace, I'm so glad to see you presented with this award, you my friend are more than deserving of it. Thank you for being the great member and person that you are!!

----------


## Ace of Hearts

:*wub*:  You guys are the best. You're gonna make me cry!

----------


## Heroic Hope

Congratulations, Ace.  ::):

----------


## Ru

CONGRATS PERSON i DON'T KNOOOOW

----------


## Cheveyo

Congratulations! You are awesome! Me and this coffee are happy for you.
 ::boogie::

----------


## Nazgul

Awesome job Ace.  Congratulations

----------


## Bia



----------


## SQJ

Holy shit man! I'm impressed. I can safely say your awesome knows no bounds dude. Well fucking done dude!! 

*Stares out into the sunset*

Well fucking done!!

----------


## Mary Sue

*AAAAAACCCCCEEEEEE!*

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*

----------


## Riddles Three

A massive cup of friendship to you, Ace my good man! <insert every my little pony here>

Well done!

----------


## Stryker

July member of the month?

DRAGON!

----------


## Ace of Hearts

In-jokes? Dragon!

----------


## Stryker

Deserving of this award?

Dragon!

----------


## V

Congrat's Ace  ::D:

----------


## Evil Troy

Congrats Ace! You earned it!

----------


## Pheasant

I actually clicked that farm cash thingy, I thought it was real...WHERE IS MY MONEY?

Congrats!

----------


## Flex

Congraaaaaaaaaatulations!

----------


## AngelicAsylum

Yay! Congrats Ace!

----------


## Ava

Congradulations person I do not know!  ::D:

----------


## Kris

Nothing like Ace's posts to make me smile before work  :=D:

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Everyone is so great, here's a song from me, to RPA.

----------


## Mary Sue

Ace, you're voice is like a thousand angels...I do believe there are tears in my eyes!

BRAVO!

----------


## Kris

> Ace, you're voice is like a thousand angels...I do believe there are tears in my eyes!
> 
> BRAVO!


Can't. Rep. Yet!

----------


## Bia

> I actually clicked that farm cash thingy, I thought it was real...WHERE IS MY MONEY?


The farm cash is for Ace silly! That is why  :~rofl~:

----------


## Aurelia Courville

> Please join me in giving this exemplary member the plaudits he truly deserves.
> HIP HIP.


Hooray?

Hooray. Hooray! HOORAY!!

anywho, Congrats, dear sir. Enjoy your happy happy month<3

----------


## SQJ



----------


## Flex

> Ace, you're voice is like a thousand angels...I do believe there are tears in my eyes!
> 
> BRAVO!


I. LOVE. That.

----------


## Nazgul

Ace might be the only person with more heart than Ma-Ti.  Congrats dude.

----------


## Mary Sue

Ace has more heart than the heart of the cards!

----------


## Kris

Ace is....

----------


## Lamb

I think this calls for a congratulatory Nic Cage in a bear costume punching a woman in the face.

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Ha, it's seem to me that your the eggspurt, lamb!

----------


## SQJ



----------


## Kris



----------


## Mary Sue

YAY ACE!!!

----------


## Alice

This thread needed a little more sparkle.

----------


## GraftRaven

'Grats Ace, I don't think I could add anything at this point, but you deserve it =P

----------


## Wattz

Congratulations, good sir! Clearly your awesomeness makes you immune to the wiles of Candlejack  :XD: . That's pretty damn impre-

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Thanks errbody! It's true, though. If Candlejack says my name, I come and get HIM.

----------


## Damonique

Congrats, Ace.

----------


## Mary Sue

ACE ACE! He's our man! If he can't do it....

Well...he DID do it! SO...we can too???

YEAH!
*Prances around in cheerleader outfit, twirling hair absent mindedly*

----------


## mcstringer

Dude! I cann't believe I almost missed this. I think it is great that my first post back in action is to congradulate Ace of Hearts on become July's Member of the Month.


*stares at cheerleader outfit*

*doggie shake*


As I was saying.....what was I saying? Oh yah, Congradulations!

----------


## Kris



----------


## stevezilla

Congrats Ace of Hearts! -clap--clap- <----How do I do a clapping smiley?

----------


## Mary Sue

> 




EVERYONE LOVES ACE TOO!  ::rainbow::

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## Mary Sue

*does the Ace is awesome dance*

----------


## Ace of Hearts

> *does the Ace is awesome dance*

----------


## Mary Sue

I can do that.  ::D:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## Mary Sue

*GO ACE! GO ACE! GO ACE YOU SMEXY FACE!*  :~lmao~:

----------


## Merry

::awebeard::   Congrat's dude!

----------


## Flex

> I think this calls for a congratulatory Nic Cage in a bear costume punching a woman in the face.


hahahaha, YES. Where is that FROM?

----------


## Housemaster

*runs in*

*Throws confetti*

*runs out*

----------


## Mary Sue

*runs in*

*pours drinks*

>.>
<.<

*stays and drinks*

----------


## Rhomeo

*Also drinks*
To Shadow, because that's who I remember you as. You're epic man.

----------


## Kris

Wow, house jumped out of the shadows just for you!

Look how special you are!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry

These contests are all endorsed by our newest and bestest Member of the Month! 

Annual 2011 RPA Awards 
Photo Contest 
Banner Contest


Thanks to you ACE!

----------


## Merry

Coming down to the wire  - Congrat's to you Ace on your Member of the Month!

----------


## Koti~

Congrats once again ace acerton of ace aceacery lawyer ace industries

Seriously, am I the only one who thinks his new name makes him sound like a lawyer?

----------


## Mary Sue

*picture Ace as a lawyer* 

Ace: Acer Ace Acerton at your service. Here's my card. I handle drama related injuries and spam insurance.

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Also 1st Degree Banning.

----------


## Kris

:=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:  :=D:

----------

